# Pigeon Diapers for Fantails



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi All,
Hope everyone is doing well with their birds. Been a while since I came on. I have been thinking about getting a pair of Fantails : but I would like to keep them indoors. I am currently reading up on the Resource section of PT about them. Are they generally placid birds? Also, I would like to make diapers for them, so that they can walk around the house without making a mess. I know that Pigeon diapers are available for sale online, but due to financial constraints I cannot really afford to have them shipped to Bangladesh. But I remember reading instructions on how to make them here on PT; anyone can give me the link to that thread pls? Major Question is, is it possible to have fantails with diapers? would they be comfortable?
Basically I would like information on this beautiful breed and if it is feasable to keep them indoors. I would have a cage for them, but would prefer to keep the door open for the cage. Also do they fly alot? Since I live in Bangladesh, it gets quiet hot here, so we have ceiling fans...I would not want to have them fly around the house too much and bang into the fan blades. Any advice on this? 
I want to wish everyone on PT warm seasons Greetings and also wanted to give a belated Thanks to Pigeon Talk for wishing me on my birthday; that was nice. To the regulars (from my Era) I hope all of y'all is doing well and hope you can drop some advice. Peace,
YaSin


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't know where that link would be on diapers, sorry. Leaving the cage door open isn't a good idea, as many pigeons have been injured in accidents around the house, getting hit by doors, stepped on, escaped from open windows or doors. Better to keep them confined, and only let out daily when supervised. I have ceiling fans also and an inside pigeon, and have to make sure that the fan isn't on when Scooter is out of the cage. Birds have been killed by hitting the moving blades.


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

that doesnt sound like a good idea..


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

They need to be supervised when out of the cage!


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

pigeon diapers? WHAT THE!!!!??!?!....surely a pigeon, in a house, in a cage in a diaper (or nappy here in the UK) is not in the best interest of the bird or its behavioral needs? wont a diaper obstruct the oil gland and leave it sat in its own droppings unable to preen itself properly?.....and knowing just how much 1 bird can poop in a day, it will surely be bursting at the seams! they are no doubt stunning birds, but there's nothing better then a happy fantail floating around outside the house, doing everything it wants to do and choosing to trust and come back to you for food and shelter? knowing these birds, just because you give them a cage to nest in with an open door, does not mean they are going to use it!!! a fantail in a house is like keeping a butterfly in a jar i.m.o. sure it would look pretty, and have what it needed to stay alive, ( if it manages to avoid ceiling fans, flying into windows, household chemicals, infections from poor ventilation, trapped limbs in doors, other pets, etc etc) but i think they would be much healthier and happier outside where they belong......with a much cleaner bum!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wodin said:


> pigeon diapers? WHAT THE!!!!??!?!....surely a pigeon, in a house, in a cage in a diaper (or nappy here in the UK) is not in the best interest of the bird or its behavioral needs? wont a diaper obstruct the oil gland and leave it sat in its own droppings unable to preen itself properly?.....and knowing just how much 1 bird can poop in a day, it will surely be bursting at the seams! they are no doubt stunning birds, but there's nothing better then a happy fantail floating around outside the house, doing everything it wants to do and choosing to trust and come back to you for food and shelter? knowing these birds, just because you give them a cage to nest in with an open door, does not mean they are going to use it!!! a fantail in a house is like keeping a butterfly in a jar i.m.o. sure it would look pretty, and have what it needed to stay alive, ( if it manages to avoid ceiling fans, flying into windows, household chemicals, infections from poor ventilation, trapped limbs in doors, other pets, etc etc) but i think they would be much healthier and happier outside where they belong......with a much cleaner bum!




The diapers are for when they are out of the cage, so they don't soil the house. I wouldn't use them either, but they aren't for all the time I would hope.............


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies/adive. Jay3 is right, I was only intending to have the Pigeon Pants on when I would let them outside the cage. Hmm...true, supervision is a must when out of the cage. Thing is, my other pigeons are free to come and go...they have been trained with a 'feed call', but I'm not sure letting a fantail roam around freely, because we have many theives here  I'm very against keeping it confined in a cage all the time. I'm not sure of the homing ability of Fantails so was considering keeping the cage indoors. The replies have been helpful, I will give it more thought, and keep all updated. Thanks again every1  Peace.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

pigeon diaper  funny idea there yasin


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

Man I live in a bubble ,when I think of Bangladesh I think of fantail pigeons and tigers but never thieves .
I wonder why anyone would want to steal a fantail for .


----------



## dragonsong93 (Dec 25, 2012)

YaSin11 said:


> Hi All,
> Hope everyone is doing well with their birds. Been a while since I came on. I have been thinking about getting a pair of Fantails : but I would like to keep them indoors. I am currently reading up on the Resource section of PT about them. Are they generally placid birds? Also, I would like to make diapers for them, so that they can walk around the house without making a mess. I know that Pigeon diapers are available for sale online, but due to financial constraints I cannot really afford to have them shipped to Bangladesh. But I remember reading instructions on how to make them here on PT; anyone can give me the link to that thread pls? Major Question is, is it possible to have fantails with diapers? would they be comfortable?
> Basically I would like information on this beautiful breed and if it is feasable to keep them indoors. I would have a cage for them, but would prefer to keep the door open for the cage. Also do they fly alot? Since I live in Bangladesh, it gets quiet hot here, so we have ceiling fans...I would not want to have them fly around the house too much and bang into the fan blades. Any advice on this?
> I want to wish everyone on PT warm seasons Greetings and also wanted to give a belated Thanks to Pigeon Talk for wishing me on my birthday; that was nice. To the regulars (from my Era) I hope all of y'all is doing well and hope you can drop some advice. Peace,
> YaSin


Not a pattern, but I found a nice pic of how they look off the bird. I'm going to try making one in a few weeks from scratch...we'll see how that turns out.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good luck with that. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Are they hard to make?


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

DragonSong93 : Exactly what I was talking about!  I remember reading a tutorial on how to make them. Please keep me updated on your progress on making them from scratch.
Nazmul : Do you know where in Dhaka I can buy good healthy Fantails for a decent price? sent you a PM.
NancyBird: apparently not that hard to make...I can't remember the details, but when I had read the instructions, it seemed pretty easy to do.
 Jason Heidlauf: LOL! well People here will steal normal pigeons so that they can resell them...sometimes to eat  Fantails specially since they are a more expensive breed here.
Thanks all for your replies. Peace


----------



## dragonsong93 (Dec 25, 2012)

I tried to locate a tutorial but no luck, so we'll see how it goes  I know I need to get some velcro, elastic (probably 1/2 inch or less) and fabric. I won't start until January 13th or so when I'll have my first pigeon!


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

dragonsong93 said:


> I tried to locate a tutorial but no luck, so we'll see how it goes  I know I need to get some velcro, elastic (probably 1/2 inch or less) and fabric. I won't start until January 13th or so when I'll have my first pigeon!


http://www.birdwearonline.com/using.html


----------

